# Update - Removing WireGuard support (base/head/sbin/ifconfig - Import kernel WireGuard support)



## T-Daemon (Nov 30, 2020)

Via SVNews:






						[base] Revision 368163
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				





```
Import kernel WireGuard support

Data path largely shared with the OpenBSD implementation by
Matt Dunwoodie <ncon@nconroy.net>

Reviewed by:    grehan@freebsd.org
MFC after:    1 month
Sponsored by:    Rubicon LLC, (Netgate)
Differential Revision:    https://reviews.freebsd.org/D26137
```






						⚙ D26137 Wireguard merge
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 23, 2021)

For those who are interested having a kernel WireGuard support:



			Removing WireGuard Support From FreeBSD Base
		



			Removing WireGuard Support From FreeBSD Base
		



			Wireguard Controversy Statement
		










						pfSense and FreeBSD Pull Back on Kernel WireGuard Support
					

One of the biggest features for pfSense 2.5 and FreeBSD 13, kernel WireGuard support has been pulled after the feature's release




					www.servethehome.com


----------

